# cooking amberjack????



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

whats the best way to cook lesser amberjack? also wondering about bonita found a recipe on another site for it butt i always heard that they were not at all edible just wondering has anyone ever tried to eat one


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

We have not caught any "Lesser" but on the Reef Donkeys we do catch we like to make em into fish fingers, and fry em. Some consider em a trash fish but, my family happens to like em....BBob


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Blackened amberjack is great. Don't eat bonito


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

bonito is fantastic!!.....as bait! amberjack is good pretty much any way you want it. i like to marinade mine in italian dressing and some cajun spices then grill it


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I second sure,icanfish.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

thank i am going to cook it a couple different ways tonight let you know how it taste


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

just make two fat fillets throwsome zatarans seafood seasonig on it, and broil it.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

acctually use tony chacheres, creole seasoning. that is tasty.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

come to live bait at the wharf and i will cook you the best amberjack you've ever had. make sure to ask woody to do it for you though!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Blackened is definately one of my favorites. Get yourself some of that Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic,follow directions even though real men don't need no stinking directionsand toss onto glowing red cast iron pan on grill. Bam!(or is that the other guy) :hungry


----------



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

Marinate it about 10 minutes in butter and lemon juice. Sprinkle with black pepper and old bay. Cook on the grill and slather the butter and lemon juice on as you cook.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Promark (6/25/2008)*Marinate it about 10 minutes in butter and lemon juice. Sprinkle with black pepper and old bay. Cook on the grill and slather the butter and lemon juice on as you cook.


Yup...that's the way....:clap:clap:clap:clap now I'm :hungry:hungry Some FINE eating there.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

> *bonita dan (6/25/2008)*Get yourself some of that Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic,follow directions even though real men don't need no stinking directions and toss onto glowing red cast iron pan on grill.


Cook outside in a cast iron skillet, and follow above directions. Add butter in the skillet before adding fish. It smokes like crazy, but even your mother-in-law will like it.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try this - pat dry, season with season salt or Tony C's then spread with yellow mustard and cook it like you would blacken...hot oiled skillet, about 90 seconds each side. I was skeptical at first but it was pretty good...


----------

